# diseño de un Tx y un Rx con un LM1871 y un lm1872



## roggers (Nov 17, 2009)

bueno he buscado en la web y encontre estos integrados de bajo costo y de uso sencillo, pero yo no soy un especialista en radio frecuencia y no entiendo como crear un transmisor y un receptor con estos dos.
los ejemplos que he visto en la web no explican bien su funcionamiento y no me convencen como para copiarlo

mis requerimientos son minimos poder enviar 4 bit digitales y dos analogos
y obvio poder recibirlos


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 20, 2009)

En el respectivo datasheet aparecen ejemplos y calculos:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS007911.PDF

No entiendo tu requerimiento de enviar "dos analogos". Podrias ampliar la consulta?. Salu2.


----------



## roggers (Nov 20, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:


> En el respectivo datasheet aparecen ejemplos y calculos:
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS007911.PDF
> 
> No entiendo tu requerimiento de enviar "dos analogos". Podrias ampliar la consulta?. Salu2.





dos señales analogas y 4 bit digitales
lo que es digital pense un rato y podria uilizar unos comparadores para los distintos niveles de voltajes de una señal analogica asi que podria usar todas las señales analogas la maxima cantidad que se pueda
aunque al tener muchas señales analogicas el circuito se acompleja
yo prefiero poder enbiar los cuatro bit por separado no mas y dos señales analogas

eso saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 21, 2009)

El LM1872 puede manejar 2 canales digitales y 2 analogos (en modo PWM). Necesitaras 2 LM1872 para los dos canales digitales y completar los 4. Pregunta, los dos canales analogos son imprescindibles ? no se pueden reemplazar por senales digitales ?, esto porque hay ICs de TX/Rx de RF que pueden manejar mas de 4 canales digitales.

En: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS007912.PDF hay notas explicativas practicas del uso de este chip. Salu2.


----------



## roggers (Nov 23, 2009)

acabo de salir de la duda entonces este integrado no me sirve, aparte este no se vende aqui en chile pregunte en todas las tiendas de electronica y ninguna lo tiene

habra algun otro integrado el cual sea parecido?¿

si uso digital voy a tener que crear un codigo para transformar de ac a dc esto con un integrado basta mas un pic para colocarlos en secuencia 

Pd: se puso tedioso el trabajo ahora, pero en fin

saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Mira si este IC, el HT680, te sirve...
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/64453/HOLTEK/HT680.html
Me cuentas... Salu2.


----------



## roggers (Nov 23, 2009)

ya lei una infinidad de foros, busque en todas las tiendas comerciales y encontre nada, la forma mas facil de poder comunicar dos dispocitivos es atravez de modulos
u.u
pero al hacerlo por modulos pierde toda la magia y sale mas caro el circuito
aca en chile los dos modulos de RX|TX estan a 30 usd para 433mhz me estoy tentando ya que mi area no es la RF. pero quiero hacer uno con mis manos

creo que el codigo fsk es el que mas me sirve y quiero utilizar transistores para transmitir a unos 20 mts 

asi que las expecificaciones son nuevas
1.-distancia: promedio 20mts
2.-frecuencia: una banda no muy comun, a la cual no la interfieran (10-50 MHZ (creo))
3.-poder enviar un solo bit
4-que lleve transistores o un modulador conocido y accesible en chile

eso nomas es lo mas basico que se me ocurre


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 25, 2009)

roggers dijo:


> 4-que lleve transistores o un modulador conocido y accesible en Chile


Dificil sugerirte algo en este sentido. Para que lo consideres, puedes usar comunicacion tipo serial (RS232) y circuitos Rx/Fx de FM. La comunicacion serial es facil de manejar (esta disponible en las PC y en ciertos PIC) y los modulos de Tx/Rx en FM son muy populares y relativamente faciles de hacer. Aqui en el Foro hay bastante informacion sobre su diseno y construccion. Salu2.


----------



## faceoff (Sep 29, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Dificil sugerirte algo en este sentido. Para que lo consideres, puedes usar comunicacion tipo serial (RS232) y circuitos Rx/Fx de FM. La comunicacion serial es facil de manejar (esta disponible en las PC y en ciertos PIC) y los modulos de Tx/Rx en FM son muy populares y relativamente faciles de hacer. Aqui en el Foro hay bastante informacion sobre su diseno y construccion. Salu2.



bueno veo que manejas bien el tema del radio control y estoy como el compañero, con el cual has estado discutiendo sobre su proyecto, con ganas de hacer un radio control casero con unos circuitos que encontre en una pagina argentina, pero mi inconveniente es que no he podido encontrar los integrados LM1871 y LM1872 en bogota.

tu sabes donde los podria encontrar?


----------

